# Curious



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

I have seen a great deal of dioramas that depict such scenes as aircraft being repaired or maintained or just simply parked on the ramp being prepped for a mission. There has also been dioramas that show a glimpse of carrier Ops.

But I'm curious, has anyone done a diorama of an aircraft manufacturing assembly line?


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 10, 2014)

OOh good question


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 10, 2014)

I found this, 
The 6th Bomb Group: Models
Scroll down to see the diorama

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

I can appreciate the effort they went to on that B-29 diorama, but it seems to lack something.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree. It's exceptionally well done, but lacks the 'atmosphere' that a few figures, walls and doors would add. That said, it might be intentional, so that the 'scene' can be viewed easily.
Shep Payne did a 1/48th scale diorama of B-26 Marauders under construction, and included the factory walls and roof, jigs, tools etc etc.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, Terry!

It seems to me that there aren't many assembly-line dioramas done. Perhaps because it would require a good number of kits to create a good scene?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2014)

And half a millenia to build.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

It would certainly cost quite a bit to purchase several kits just to create a reasonable assembly line, so then I wonder, would a 3-D printer come in handy for such a project?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 10, 2014)

Didn't Payne use opposing mirrors in his B-26 assembly line picture other of the local aviation museums each have large WW2 production dioramas in I believe 1/72 scale. One, or both, may depict P-47 production. I will photograph them next time I am over there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)

We've even had some awesome dioramas done here by forum members, especially the WWI dioramas.

It just seems that assembly lines aren't all that common to see in modelling.

What made me think about this, was the assembly line photo of Ju87Bs that I posted earlier in the Picture of the Day thread. It had the Jumo engines sitting in front of the partially completed fuselages with a line of post assembly airframes in a row behind. It was really cool looking...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2014)

I've actually considered doing a small, 'cameo' diorama of a Mosquito under construction. The Airfix 1/48th scale Mosquito PR.XVI kit includes the fuselage, tops of wings, and some other parts, from the FB.VI kit, as they've used some of the common parts, together with 'new tool' parts, to produce the kit.
I might get around to doing it some day - but don't hold your breath !


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 10, 2014)

I think Fine Scale Modeler had a 1/144 B-29 diorama article with many aircraft in various stages of build.

Geo


----------

